# NANCHONG | Greenland City | 238m x 2 | 52 fl x 2 | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://news.163.com/14/0325/06/9O5NOHN100014AED.html
http://nanchong.house.sina.com.cn/scan/2013-10-23/10423662476.shtml


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 619381037


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

first i thought the city was nanchang. i have been in sichuan before and still never heard of the city before this thread  just too many million people cities in china.


----------



## ilovecoffee (Jul 9, 2013)

i looked at this city on g earth and it appears to be part of a larger city shunming. Is the poster board with the skyline a render of what the city may look like.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ The poster shows other projects by Greenland.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-02 by boer


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-03-20 by boer


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-18 by boer


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-05-13 by boer


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by pcpc










by 619381037


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

del


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*7/31 By pcpc on Gaoloumi (oscillation may have posted this before but it's been deleted)*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Nanchong is a underrated city


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-12-02 by boer


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By boer on Gaoloumi*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^
the shape has a strong resemblance with sinar mas shanghai   
















White Magnolia Plaza - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by boer














*


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by boer on 10th February 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-15 by boer


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, please, more updates


----------

